# Dusseldorf show, just arrived.



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Just arrived here and have been placed in a very large car park . 

We are right under the flight path and the van shakes every 5 mins.

Joking apart it appears to be very well organised.

Can't wait to see the show tomorrow.

Is anyone else here.

We are in the tarmac area between the grassed areas in a Laika 

The reg starts with HV02 if anyone fancies a cuppa 


Does anyone know if you walk to the show from here or is their a bus. 

Pat and Neil


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Free bus*

Hi,
G
free bus service to show and into city centre - we needed 3 days to get around show 
Regards Ray
ps food and "live" band at night 
R


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

We arrive Wen' late, and the food is very good at the outdoor bar.
Short ride by bendy buses.

Don't forget the Rhine runs along side the Camping area, great for walking and cycling

We went out the rear gate and turned right to find a riverside pub and the Ferry. 

Den


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I used to live 2mins from there- you'll get used to the planes!


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

PAT4NEIL said:


> Just arrived here and have been placed in a very large car park .
> 
> We are right under the flight path and the van shakes every 5 mins.
> 
> ...


Loved Dusseldorf , show vehicles I thought were not designed for the British , well organized show ,regular free buses , dislikes - Planes start flying about 6am ,we were near music venue that played until 12ish PM , as we had electric hookup they chained in the rows of Motorhomes to stop freebies muscling in , never go again .

Tony 50


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

We are in feld 2 row F Hymer with tandem on the back went to the show today very good where is the music and food will walk to the car park tomorrow.


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Food, music and bar are near the water and waste duping facility.

If you don't like the position your directed to move, we did this both times.

Den


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi my feet are killing me.

Good day at show we only done hall 13. Going back tomorrow to do the rest. The flight path has changed and now we are under the landing strip, they are so low its facinatibg to watch. Wish I was more of a plane spotter.

We are in or next to feld 14 row 4.

Pat


----------

